# Emirates id + job change



## s3saleem (Dec 8, 2011)

i recently changed my job from Sharjah to Dubai, 
naturally with any change in job your visa changes, so I wanted to ask do i need to get a new Emirates ID?

my current one is valid until 2014 but I got it made when i was working in Sharjah.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes you will need a new Emirates ID, the ID is associated to your visa. Usually from my experience and that of the people I know the company will take the Emirates ID when they take your visa for processing to cancel


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol.. I hope sharjah n dubai falls in the same country... This is the way to grab money from everyone.. I never seen this type of stupidity in any country.. Hats off to those countries who has so many states and huge and people dont have to go thru such harassment..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## s3saleem (Dec 8, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Yes you will need a new Emirates ID, the ID is associated to your visa. Usually from my experience and that of the people I know the company will take the Emirates ID when they take your visa for processing to cancel


no they didnt take my Emirates ID and i have asked my PRO several time and he says NO... but all my collegues and my common sense says yes i have to chnage it... 

calls to emirates ID no use ....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It is linked to your visa in the same way that an E-gate card is.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, you're supposed to.

My employer moved from JAFZA to DMCC which meant new visas which meant we all had to get new ID cards but in practice, I doubt it would have made any difference if we didn't.


----------



## aartik (Feb 12, 2012)

Basically you fill up the renewal form, pay for the # of years the new visa is valid-AED 100 per year (Freezone is 3 yrs, non freezone is 2 years) and submit the form and they will send you the new ID when it's processed. 
Total fee is usually 270 or 370 depending on your visa duration. 
Just need your original passport, current Emirates ID and filled out renewal form at the typing centre.


----------

